# hdmi to dvi



## harryswope (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi I am hooking up my sat box equipped with hdmi to a rear projection hdtv that has a dvi connection. also my denon dvd has hdmi so i was thinking sat and dvd hdmi to a switch and then hdmi to dvi conversion cable to tv. audio will be fiber optic from sat and dvd to surround receiver. is this possible or will i get problems with audio not going thru optic cables


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There will be no problem with that, HDMI to DVI either way will work without issues and you can send audio through optical at the same time you just wont get the uncompressed formats from BluRay.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Only issue that I see is that (since the TV has DVI and no HDMI I'm assuming it's old) an old TV may be more likely to have HDCP issues.


----------

